# Best way to fix tire track.



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

The mail lady has struck again!


Tire track is fresh from today and while it isn't terrible, it's just unsightly at the moment. It came included with the Amazon package delivery :evil:

The grass is a mix of Bewitched, Midnight, and Everglade and I cut just under an inch with a California Trimmer. Should I consider a sand leveling this time of year? The reno is about 52 days old from seed down.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

You can probably stand up the grass for the time being with either very light raking of the grass that's been pressed down or use a leaf blower and blow the grass in the opposite direction


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@Scagfreedom48z+ I'm not too worried about the grass as it's already standing back up a little..it's the indented soil that's annoying. I wonder if a slow soil soak would help?

I'll get out the leaf blower in a bit and fluff things up a little to help


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

There have been some other recent threads on this. I think the consensus was that a "spading fork" works best for tire tracks.

I'd suggest checking out these other threads and using a spading fork to lift the compressed soil:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=6364#p108867

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5619#p103994


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

That would piss me off...you should contact Amazon in my experience they are very good about making things right. It wont fix the problem but maybe give you a little compensation. After rereading your post I see it was the USPS that delivered it, they will do nothing but not deliver your packages up To your house and putting a letter in your mailbox to pick it up at the post office. Trust me on this. I would still Contact Amazon.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

drenglish said:


> The mail lady has struck again!


Is that corner your driveway around the entire corner, or is that a corner with the street?

Personally, I'd suggest putting a big granite boulder in that corner to solve the problem permanently. A small granite boulder about about 2' x 2' x 2' would be sufficient to stop basically any vehicle. (Mind you, such a boulder will weigh about 1400 pounds.) I've got plenty of extras around the perimeter of my yard that you can have, as long as you come and get it...


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@JDgreen18 hmmm I never would have thought to contact Amazon. I'm over it now but man this is the third time with the same lady and my wife and I have spoken with her specifically about it and asked her to not use the driveway round round a bout or whatever it's called. The first time she drove over a rake, hose, and a new reno last year. This past summer I had leveled the dirt (prepping for a new reno, new grass type) and she annihilated my work, and now finally that it's grown in she struck again.

I bet amazon would be willing to compensate as they have before for carrier mishaps. I had a $3000 Sawstop tablesaw delivered once and I asked the carrier what happened to the pallet and packaging - his reply, "not sure, must have disentigrated" so of course it was dented and scratched. Amazon refunded shipping costs ($200) and got a new one out ASAP.

I've read over and over do not try to go up against the USPS with a claim. So I'll save myself the stress and just patch this one up and have a friendly conversation, and reminder with the mail lady that exactly one year ago and 2 days she drove over the lawn reno and it was Fescue at the time so no repair there.

@ken-n-nancy it is in the driveway. Here's a better photo showing the predicament. I will block it off, again. I thought leaving a couple takes and hoses would do the job but a broken water hose and lawn tracks indicate that they are just in the way of her delivery route. I think a large boulder or flower pot would be nice


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@ken-n-nancy I solved the same problem by the street by bringing in a few "2 man" boulders and cutting the grass back away from the curve to make a bed for ornamentals and flowers:



You can better see the driveway layout in this picture too. To try and turn around the driveway bed takes a little bit of skill, obviously a level that the maillady needs to practice more at but not on my drive. Everyone else drives up and backs out without a problem. Oh well, what everyone else does won't solve the problem. A decent boulder will....maybe.


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

@drenglish Have you put any thought into eliminating the grass all together and going with hardscape for the area in question?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@drenglish according to my local USPS they are not allowed to back up at all in driveways. My mailman would always drive my packages down my driveway then turn around to leave. Then like 3 months ago I started getting notices in my mailbox saying they couldn't deliver. After numerous calls to the post office I found out some mail person somewhere backed over a child and killed them. So instead of getting cameras and back up alarms they were told if they cant turn around in your driveway without backing up they are not allowed to. I had to install an oversized Mail box to accommodate most of my packages. We order a lot of stuff in my house lol.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

crimes against bluegrass

 :fight:


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@Mattsbay_18 I took out a dead tree and three big old box woods to redo the landscape as it is now. It was a big improvement and I enjoy the little lawn there.

@JDgreen18 yeah I can see that being the reason for the USPS not wanting to backup. Oh well I'll see what comes of me blocking that section off again.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

While a boulder is the best solution for your mail lady, it may inconvenience you more than her in the long run and I think that spot looks great as it is now. Up here in the snow belt, landscape guys use 5' long orange fiberglass rods to mark where to start/stop plowing. One of those placed directly next to the cement may retrain her that her vehicle does not fit through there and can be easily added or removed as needed.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

I think @JDgreen18 is on to something with the big box out front. That's really making the "right" decision the easiest for her to make. Why drive up and maneuver around a tight driveway if you can drop packages off at the bottom of the drive.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Also... I think you're little grasss circle is awesome! It's definit a unique feature for your landscaping. Could you widen on the outside of the circle instead to make the turn easier to navigate? That would probably benefit you as well as the mail lady.


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

This might be more work than you are wanting to put into this project but you could add an inner curb.

Something like this.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb_9qkeMFxs

You'd more than likely have to raise the grade on your turf. Like I said, more work but that should slow your mail lady down a bit


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@Miggity after discussing the options with my wife, we think that parking there at the bottom for a while (until the grass matures a bit more at least) would be better than planting a boulder. Maybe in the spring a large pot of annuals would look good next to the lawn's immediate right.

@samjonester thanks man. I wish I had a before picture handy. I do somewhere, but it was a weedy nightmare of shrubs and bulbs and Bermuda and brick. It's come a long way and I even installed irrigation in it (see the hose going to the valve box?) so I could leave for a few weeks and keep it irrigated like the other lawn areas.

@Mattsbay_18 man that concrete border is sharp! I don't think it'll work there but I'm definitely keeping this as an option for down the road (next house).


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

drenglish said:


> ... better than planting a boulder. Maybe in the spring a large pot of annuals would look good next to the lawn's immediate right.


Ooh! It's a much "higher maintenance" solution than a boulder, but a large pot of annuals would definitely be a great solution!

I hadn't thought of that (because I favor low maintenance solutions) but it sure sounds like it could look great!

The "large pot of annuals" also has the advantage of being a lot less permanent than a boulder if you end up wanting to do something different later.


----------

